# Release der Oculus Link Beta



## bonesai (19. November 2019)

Seit gestern Abend steht nun für Quest User Oculus Link in der Beta Version zur Verfügung.
Ihr könnte eure Quest nun wie eine Rift als Headset an eurem PC benutzen. 
Damit es auch funktioniert muss euer Setup aber einige Voraussetzungen erfüllen.

Ihr braucht zwingend eine Nvidia 10xx GPU oder neuer (Achtung auch die 1060m funktoniert nicht).
Aktuell werden keine AMD GPUS unterstützt !!!
Ihr benötigt ausserdem noch ein für euren Rechner passendes USBC oder A Kabel das mindestens den USB 3.0 Standard unterstützt, 
an der Quest Seite muss natürlich immer ein USB-C Stecker sein.

Viel Spass beim eintauchen in die VR Welt !


----------

